# Salt for birds ?



## Hambone (Feb 19, 2008)

Do my birds need any salt in their diet ? 
Heres the food menu for my friends :

commercial pigeon seed mix
split green peas 
black oil sunflower seeds ( their favorite ! they gobble it ! ) 
flax seeds ( they arent crazy for it but they do eat it ) 
once in awhile peanuts , if I dont get to them first  

oyster shell available at all times 
fresh water daily sometimes twice ... and I throw in a garlic clove every other day or so 

They rummage on the ground when out so they get gravels and I notice them nibbling on green plants a wee bit .

But how about a little pinch of iodized salt ? I've read yea and nay , what do you think ....It SEEMS like it would be good for them  



Bob


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Do you use red grit? It has salt in it. I've also heard yea and nay about giving salt. I've never done it though.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Bob, 

Your birds don't really need any salt to be added to their diet. They will get plenty from the grit. There is sodium in oyster shell grit as well as granite grit...the (red stuff). There is even very small amounts in water usually. 

All animals, birds and humans seem to crave more salt than what they/we need. Salt isn't very good for most birds and generally they get all they need from their diet and grit. 

If you wanted though, you could feed them a soda cracker once in awhile and this wouldn't harm them and as long as they'd learn to eat them.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*I don't think so*



Hambone said:


> Do my birds need any salt in their diet ?
> Heres the food menu for my friends :
> 
> commercial pigeon seed mix
> ...


I've never given it to my birds and they do very well. You can give them iodine in their water (tamed iodine) a few drops to a gallon. It keeps water clean and is said to increase fertility.

I would be careful with sunflower seeds. They eat them and they seem to like them but parakeets (and other hookbills) that are given too many will develope fatty tumors. Pigeons may do the same. I see alot of people feeding them but this has been my experience and many others as well.

What feed are you using?

Bill


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

based on what you feed you can decide to add salt as a treat but not everyday.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

A good pigeon grit will have, as Brad says, some salt in it. Pigeons need tiny quantities of trace minerals, and special mineral blocks can be crumbled into a dish for them now and then for variety. Probably any pigeon supply place would have them. We give ours a pale colored block, which has calcium and other minerals, occasionally. They recognize it's goodness, judging from how eager they are to get some. The hens especially like it.

John


----------



## Hambone (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks everyone , 

I've been busy last few days and havn't had time to catch up on answers to my questions that I've asked . I'll throw in a few details .

The feed I've been using came with the birds , and not in the original bag so I dont know the name . What I'm going to buy when this is gone is blended here in AZ and seems to have a nice combo of stuff in it . I'll post ingredients later when I buy some .

You are probably right about the oyster shell having salt in it already , that makes sense cause its from the ocean . Maybe that covers the salt issue . I have read on another forum about minute iodine being very beneficial and thats why I mentioned the iodized salt in moderation . I know in humans its good for the thyroid .

The "red grit" I find here is crushed granite it says and a picture of a chicken on the 5# bag ( Walmart again ) Its in a sealed brown bag and I cant see the contents but it seems kind of big to me . I believe I want the stuff with charcoal , minerals etc all in one shot . But maybe this stuff is OK . What actually is Red Grit ??? Is that the granite or the minerals that give it color , or is it a brand name ? There isnt really a proper pigeon store out here in the boondocks and when I ask for it I get different answers or they say this stuff is just as good blah blah , but its something for parakeets and songbirds  

Bill , I'm glad you mentioned about the black sunflower seeds ... I hadnt heard that about tumors . And my gang eats a lot of them , its one of their favorite foods ...... maybe I better cut back and use it as a treat only ? Each bird eats about a tablespoon of the sunflower seeds a day along with all the grain , peas etc . Is that too much ? 

Hambone

By the way , my 2 week old squabs are growing like weeds and are so cute and friendly . They are getting heavy ! When I am around them they come over towards me in the nestbowl , flap their little wings squeak and make grunting noises LOL . They love it when I hold them .


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hambone said:


> The feed I've been using came with the birds , and not in the original bag so I dont know the name .
> 
> *What I'm going to buy when this is gone is blended here in AZ and seems to have a nice combo of stuff in it .* I'll post ingredients later when I buy some .
> 
> Hambone


Sounds interesting.  
What's the name of it & where can it be purchased?

Cindy


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

I have some indoor birds, parakeet, lovebird, parrotlet + finches. I was told not to give any treats with salt. Unsalted crackers are ok.
So i've never given anything with salt to my pigeons.
I know that the iodine in salt is good for humans, in small portions, to keep your thyroid gland in balance, but (I think), salt can cause a number of problems. High blood pressure (unless that causes an interaction with the medicines) Don't know for sure, Good Question!


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

I feed my couple of birds the KAYTEE Bay-Mor High calciium pigeon grit (Red) and it contains SALT along with Calcium Caarbonate, Granite Grit, Charcoal, Anise oil, Zinc Oxide, Manganese Oxide,Copper Oxide, Calcuim Iodate, Cobalt Carbonate and Iron Oxide. Enough ingredients to start a pharmacy. (lol) 

George


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

I was told to avoid K-T products, for my indoor birds.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

ND Cooper said:


> I was told to avoid K-T products, for my indoor birds.


Did they tell you why? Kaytee is one of the most recognized names in bird food and/or seed.


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

They had a little problem, about a year ago, with peoples pets getting sick.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

ND Cooper said:


> They had a little problem, about a year ago, with peoples pets getting sick.


I thought that was dog and cat food..........didn't remember it being Kaytee? Course my memory isn't my strong suite.


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

Sorry, It was Hartz, not KAY TEE- Central garden+pet.
My Goof!


----------

